# Does anyone else's bird have an obsession for something....



## Charliechuckles (May 6, 2010)

My Charlie loves his red Tea towel he goes crazy sings to it heart wings it and also if we throw the Towel he will follow it We have this game also that he loves and its just like ''Peek a boo'' only we hold the towel and hide it behind our back while Charlie stands on the table and when when you say''charlie where did it go '' he flys to your shoulder looking down your back and starts singing

So what's your bird's favourite thing or obsession?


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

haha, that's so cute. My little guy is just obsessed with prying off my macbook keys... He also gets so excited everytime I open the fridge because he's obsessed with food.


----------



## busylittlebee (Sep 15, 2010)

Belinda said:


> haha, that's so cute. My little guy is just obsessed with prying off my macbook keys... He also gets so excited everytime I open the fridge because he's obsessed with food.



Oh my gosh, LOL. Yeah, I think my bird would be FAR away from my macbook if that ever happened, lol. 

She LOVES popsicle sticks, one of the toys I got for her had a few on it and she destroyed those so I bought her a toy that is completely popsicle sticks to try. If she loves it I'm going to try and figure out how to make one myself.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Freddie has a play gym with a rope perch that has a big hard resin thing on it. When I first saw that resin thing, which is like a misshapen donut and spins and slides, I thought, what the heck? It's too big to chew, it's going to move if he steps on it and he'll lose his balance, he's gonna hate it. Wrong. He LOVES that stupid thing. LOL 

He's also obsessed with one of my Quakers, Clyde. He wants to hang out with Clyde, he sings to him and does heart wings for him, he tries to run to Clyde's cage whenever he's out of his cage and I have to head him off at the pass because I'm afraid Clyde will bite his toes, but when Freddie's in and Clyde's out, Clyde stands on Freddie's cage and peers down at him, so maybe one day they can be friends.


----------



## Louiiiseeeee (Aug 29, 2010)

Goldie is obsessed with my computer chair, he hates sitting anywhere else.  Also he gets very excited when I walk into the kitchen. xD He only eats human food out of my hand or my plate, because when it's in his own dish I guess he assumes its regular bird food.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Ducky loves running water (he sings like crazy when we turn it on), his reflection (specifically our large mirror), and my fiance, Roy. He sings to him all the time...but it's sneaky singing, because as he's singing he sidles up to Roy's face to pick at his stubble! Roy also has a Cindy Crawford-like beauty mark above his lip...prime cockatiel bait! Ducky is also a pretty big fan of my hair...he likes to preen it all the time  Don't know what Callie likes yet, unless you count following Ducky!


----------



## prettypenguin (Nov 11, 2010)

Pretty likes to stare at her reflection in anything, a water glass, a polished table, the window, anywhere she sees it, she will sit and stare. She also must be on me if I start to dance or exercise in the room with her, which results in me having to cage her if I'm jumping around alot.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 1, 2010)

Link is obsessed with egg cartons. We rip one of the 'cups' out for him and he throws it all over his cage, and runs with it. It's hilarious.

Littlefoot loves toilet paper rolls. He puts his head in, then spins, and of course it falls off. Then, he goes back and does it again, over, and over *shrug*.


----------



## yvel (Nov 17, 2010)

Our Hansi was obsessed with certain colors. My Dad had a yellow pair of jogging pants he wore around the house. Hansi would not let go of it. He also didnt like it when my Dad tried to put on his shoes. He was very protective of them. We also had a Santa Clause that he just loved to take apart. He also loved to scratch his head on my Dads or my brothers face when they hadnt shaved in several days. He would absolutely go crazy. Anytime you had any kind of food he would know it and come right over to check out what you had. They are the most awsome little guys!


----------



## Mika (Sep 8, 2008)

Tiko is obsessed with my earrings (they are gold so okay for her to chew on). Once she grabs on to one she will hold on for 20 minutes if I let her. She also manages to tangle my hair into the earring.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

At the minute lucky and cookie will sit on top of curtain pole and start chewing the wallpaper off  they know its naughty


----------

